# AX850W liegt im Zoll



## robinludwig (28. Juni 2012)

Nach einem Jahr ist mein AX850W defekt, das erwartet man so nicht! Der Versand zu Corsair Niederlande mit DHL kostet 17 Euro!Nun liegt das Neuteil (meine Vermutung) aus Hongkong seit drei Tagen in Köln beim Zoll, weil der Absender lt. UPS den Warenwert eines 4,2kg Paketes mit 1 Euro angegeben hat.Nun versuche ich schon seit zwei Tagen mit UPS das Teil frei zu kriegen.Alle diese Erfahrungen werden mich abhalten in Zukunft Corsair Teile zu kaufen!Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Juni 2012)

AHAHAHA da wollte wohl ein schlauer Asiate etwas Zollgebühren sparen 

Wenns nicht zu deinen Lasten wäre, wärs echt witzig 

UPS kann da auch nichts machen?  

Nochmal zum Verständnis:  Du hast dein defektes NT in die Niederlande geschickt, und die haben ein neues aus Hongkong bestellt?  Dann würde ich mal Corsair bescheid sagen, damit die ihrem schlitzäugigen Zulieferer in den Hintern treten für die Aktion


----------



## Chris_mit_S (29. Juni 2012)

Naja wofür willst du Corsair nun beschuldigen? Die wollten dir immerhin ein Neuteil schicken und wenn da ein anderer Kacke baut und es beim Zoll landet sind die erstmal doch nicht schuld  
Ich habe auch mal die Lüfter von meinem 650D hier reklamiert und sofort neue bekommen (auch aus China) und da gabs null Probleme...

Und nach welcher Zeit Elektronikbauteile kaputt gehen kann man sowieso nichts sagen...die können nach einem Tag kaputt gehen oder 10 Jahre halten..klar erwartet man das nicht aber das Risiko geht man überall ein


----------



## MihawkLFC (29. Juni 2012)

Sowas passiert halt. Melde dich bei Corsair selber, die klären das für dich und schicken dir im Notfall direkt ein Neues raus.


----------

